
Microsoft 'Cortana' set to rival Apple's Siri - aritraghosh007
http://venturebeat.com/2014/03/03/heres-the-first-picture-of-microsofts-siri-competitor-cortana/
======
davidgerard
"Good morning, Cortana."

"STFU N00B"

"Er, what?"

"U R SO GAY LOLOLOLOL"

"Do you talk like this to everyone?"

"NO U"

"Sod this, I'm off for a pint."

"IT'S OVER 9000!!"

...

"Fag."

